# Naughty puppys!



## BlueMoonFarms (Jan 31, 2013)

Ok, so today my little Mara decided it was time to chase the goat, so I pinned her mid chase and growled "NO" then picked her up and grabbed her sister and took them away from the goats and put them in there regular pen. (Mostly because the heavens opened and decided to pour on me...)
And then today I spotted them digging.
Im not as concerned about the digging as I am about the chasing, but i was wondering what I could do to prevent the first from happening again, and stop the second one from becoming a habit. 
Any suggestions?


----------



## Pearce Pastures (Jan 31, 2013)

How old is she and what breed?


----------



## BlueMoonFarms (Jan 31, 2013)

Pearce Pastures said:
			
		

> How old is she and what breed?


13 weeks old, and a great Pyrenees


----------



## Southern by choice (Jan 31, 2013)

Right now do what your doing... supervised and sharp no's.... was she in with any livestock before you picked her up. I need to go back and look at the pics to see which one Mara is. The oyher dog... what did she do when Mara did that, what was she doing, was she present, was she watching... you get the point.


----------



## BlueMoonFarms (Jan 31, 2013)

Southern by choice said:
			
		

> Right now do what your doing... supervised and sharp no's.... was she in with any livestock before you picked her up. I need to go back and look at the pics to see which one Mara is. The oyher dog... what did she do when Mara did that, what was she doing, was she present, was she watching... you get the point.


Ah alright, I can do that. And yes, they were both born and raised with goats. I think it was a, the goat ran away and she thought it would be fun to chase after. 
Trinity, the other, was just kinda off doing her own thing and eating goat poop.


----------



## Southern by choice (Jan 31, 2013)

Putting a training lead (30ft) on her so she can roam and move around is also good for pups that wants to chase. That way she gets a hard yank when she does this. She will learn quickly. 

You said she appears to be a watcher, that is highly unusual for a watcher. 

Sometimes people forget to work with the goats, if this is a goat that is scared and prone to just taking off... get another person and get a lead on her, make sure the dog and her get to properly meet.


----------



## BlueMoonFarms (Jan 31, 2013)

Southern by choice said:
			
		

> Putting a training lead (30ft) on her so she can roam and move around is also good for pups that wants to chase. That way she gets a hard yank when she does this. She will learn quickly.
> 
> You said she appears to be a watcher, that is highly unusual for a watcher.
> 
> Sometimes people forget to work with the goats, if this is a goat that is scared and prone to just taking off... get another person and get a lead on her, make sure the dog and her get to properly meet.


There all nervous around the puppy's, and to be honest this was the first time she had bolted. Getting help during the day from someone is like moving angry bulls, ugh...
But, I think I can try. They meet threw the fence all the time at least so that's a plus.
As there getting comfortable there both getting very playful, and every time I bring them into the goat pen its a treat to them. They always wander around and find things, and Mara usually lays back and just chills while Trinity follows the fence line. 
They were very playful today.


----------



## BlueMoonFarms (Feb 2, 2013)

Well i am very happy to report that for the past thre hours the puppys have been in with the herd without issue. The only goat who's being a pill and unwilling to trust them is my LaMancha doe Annie. But thankfully shes not running anymore, and the pups are unbothered by her and haven't chased at all.
Annie stares at them and wont just go eat hay like the others, and when I had them both on a leash she would try to hop away, and when I would pet and tell her its ok, and just let her sniff the pup, she would try and bite them...
So, when she kids its going to be very interesting to see how she acts.
But so far they seem to be behaving great!


----------

